# ?   .

## Mexico

, .     ,       ,    ,      ,    ,     . .

----------


## rw3adb

-  . 32 .     - .

   ,       .
   ,    ,   .
     .

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

?  SatPC32           ,    ..     ,     .   Tracking  Set Time            .       ,     .                  ,     ISS          ...

----------

